# Play guitar, or play the guitar (piano, violin, trombone, etc)?



## sus4

Hello,

The below is an excerpt from _Wikipedia_, but the use of the indefinite article before "guitar" confuses me.

"Whitley learned to *play a guitar* at a very young age, and became involved with a regional television show when he was eight years old."[ref]

Isn't it supposed to be "the"?  As far as I know, "the" must be placed before the name of an instrument. (Except when you say something like, "I want to buy a new guitar.")

Also, I've noticed that some people omit "the" and simply say "to play guitar."  Is there any difference between "to play the guitar" and "to play guitar"? 

Thank you.


----------



## panjandrum

I suspect that _*play the guitar*_ is BE, _*play guitar*_ AE.

_Whitley learned to *play a guitar* at_ ... is strange.


----------



## la reine victoria

I agree with Panj that "play a guitar" is strange.

In BE we would say "play *the* guitar".

"Are you musical at all?"

"Yes, I play the piano, the guitar and the violin."

However I have a "very English" man friend who is a jazz pianist and classical violinist.

Ask him what he plays and he will reply, "I play piano mainly and, when the mood takes me, I play my violin."

He plays the piano in "classy" public venues.  His repertoire is not limited to jazz, he plays "easy listening" music too.  He is always introduced with the words, "Please give a warm welcome to xxxxx who will entertain us on the piano."  

This amuses me enormously as I expect to see xxxxx performing handstands or conjouring tricks while standing on top of the piano.  

It's just my mad sense of humour.  Please don't let this confuse you.




LRV


----------



## sus4

Thank you, panjandrum and LRV, for answering my question.

I could be wrong, but maybe the writer wrote the bio with different kinds of guitars in his mind?  Keith Whitley played bluegrass and country, which rely on stringed instruments like the acoustic guitar, resonator guitar, steel guitar, and bass guitar (and mandolin and banjo).  


Perhaps it's safe to say "play the guitar"? I'll wait for more comments.


----------



## panjandrum

Oh dear, now you've added lots of different types of guitar the picture becomes more confusing.
He plays bass, I play rhythm, Joanie plays lead - no _*the*_.
(In each case I could add guitar at the end, still no _*the*_.)

But still no _*a*_


----------



## mariposita

In OP's context, I would say _play the guitar_. But I can think of other contexts in which I might use _play a guitar_.

The book teaches students how to _play a guitar_.
To _play a guitar_, students need to build up the strength in their hands.


----------



## la reine victoria

The only time I would possibly use "*a*" would be in a sentence such as -

"Bert was a loveable old tramp who earned a little money each day.  He would sit and play *a* guitar outside The National Gallery."

or

"Our Wayne wants to be a rock star.  What a laugh!  He tried to play *a* guitar which we bought from a friend, but he was hopeless."


Maybe I'm going "off context".  



LRV


----------



## ilikeenglish

Hello,

There is a rule saying that, when people want to say "play a kind of musical instrument", they should use the article "the" before the instrument, such as "play the violin/ piano" etc.

But I find on the net there are  examples of both "play the guita" and "play guita".

Why is that?  Which expression occurs more often?  Or which is more standard?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JamesM

(It's "guitar", with an "r" at the end.)

I have no proof for this, but I tend to think that musicians are more likely to say "play guitar" and non-musicians are more likely to say "play the guitar."

If I'm speaking to someone in another band and they ask what I play, I say, "I play keyboards."  If I were asked by a non-musician what I play, I would say, "I play the piano and synthesizers."  

I don't know if it's simply a shortcut or a way of identifying yourself as a musician to another musician, but saying it without the "the" is very common among musicians.


----------



## aqueoushumour

I always put 'the' in front of the musical instrument. *I play the guitar*. (guitar has an 'r' at the end.) It doesn't sound right without the word 'the'. It's possible they miss it out in america but I'm not sure.


----------



## Brioche

Americans frequently say "I play piano".
BE speakers usually say "I play the piano".

You will never be wrong if you say "the piano".


----------



## ilikeenglish

"Play guitar" is even put in an on-line grammar exercise. 
I wonder how I can explain this complexity to the students. They may feel confused. 

Some rules are often out of date.  I do feel a little fooled by the kind of teaching I received before. 

Besides, I feel that "the" sounds good between "play" and "violin"/"piano", but a little awkward between "play" and "guitar", maybe this is also another reason why people in some places violate this rule?


----------



## aqueoushumour

probably an american website


----------



## Brioche

I always say "the" with an instrument.

The first time I heard someone say "play piano", I though "piano" was some sort of card game.


----------



## JamesM

As Brioche said, if you always include "the", you'll never be wrong.  It would not be unusual at all in the U.S. to hear "I play the guitar."


----------



## ilikeenglish

This website is designed by two English-natives, but they seem to be in Japan now, in a Japanese university. No detailed address is shown. The whole webpage is 99% in English.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I am a guitarist.. (really!)

I play guitar
I play the guitar

I'm always around other musicians and trust me, both are used about the same.


----------



## ilikeenglish

But what about other instruments?  Same case or not?  Is it OK to say "play piano", "play violin", etc.


----------



## ilikeenglish

Sorry, I think some friends who have posted above have already answered this question. So the answer is yes, "the" can be removed in oral English now, right?


----------



## JamesM

ilikeenglish said:


> Sorry, I think some friends who have posted above have already answered this question. So the answer is yes, "the" can be removed in oral English now, right?


 
As I read it, only the U.S. responses said that "I play guitar" is equally as common as "I play the guitar."  To be safe, I'd say the answer is "No".


----------



## JamesM

Alex_Murphy said:


> I am a guitarist.. (really!)
> 
> I play guitar
> I play the guitar
> 
> I'm always around other musicians and trust me, both are used about the same.


 
I think it also depends on context, don't you, Alex_Murphy?  I think people tend to say "I play guitar in a friend's band" more often than "I play the guitar in a friend's band".  The second one sounds like there is only one guitar in the band.


----------



## Nunty

JamesM said:


> I think it also depends on context, don't you, Alex_Murphy?  I think people tend to say "I play guitar in a friend's band" more often than "I play the guitar in a friend's band".  The second one sounds like there is only one guitar in the band.



I think this is it! "In my younger days I played guitar and sang in a band." This is a true statement, by the way. It would not occur to me use the definite article in that sentence.

However, if someone were to ask me if I play a musical instrument, I would say "I play the guitar". On the other hand, if I were being specific, I would say "I play classical guitar."

I do agree, though, that in most case if we add the definite article we won't be wrong.


----------



## Alxmrphi

It works for nearly all instruments yes

I play bass, I play drums, I play guitar, I play violin (in a....)

Generally, it's best to use "the", if it was just a statement.


----------



## Thomas1

_He loves playing violin._

I’ve spotted this one today in an English test, does it sound okay to you? I have some doubts as to its correctness since I expect the _the_ in front of _violin_. What do you think?

Tom


----------



## margo16

Thomas, the expression is 'to play the violin'.You're right.


----------



## Thomas1

margo16 said:


> Thomas, the expression is 'to play the violin'.You're right.


Thanks, Margo16.

Yep, I suspected that. Although, I still have some doubts since I got many hits on Google. I wonder if this can have something to do with AmE vs BrE.

Tom


----------



## Mlle Smith

Thomas1 said:


> Thanks, Margo16.
> 
> Yep, I suspected that. Although, I still have some doubts since I got many hits on Google. I wonder if this can have something to do with AmE vs BrE.
> 
> Tom


 
You can say this either way...

He loves playing violin...

He loves playing football...

It's simply a very general way of saying a person enjoys playing violins.


----------



## margo16

It's rather colloquial, isn't it?


----------



## Mlle Smith

margo16 said:


> It's rather colloquial, isn't it?


 
No, this is proper English...

You could say both.  I would actually have certain assumptions of someone that said "He loves playing violin" (believe it or not).  Very favorable assumptions.


----------



## Thomas1

I must have got old, then. I was taught to use _the_ with musical instruments, and we were even corrected for not using it. Well, language is alive,
 and it keeps on perplexing me all the time. 

Tom


----------



## Alxmrphi

> He loves playing violin



1000% disagree, as Thomas said "playing *the *violin"
Someone who said "He loves playing violin" I would look at quite odd, as probably it's an odd dialect from another part of the UK that I am not used to (like people who say 'two pair') etc.


----------



## jazyk

Thispdf file says to play violin is correct and common in American English, which makes me think it's a BrE vs. AmE thing. Go to web supplement.ps in the link.


----------



## panjandrum

This is a familiar AE/BE difference.

We play the violin.
They play violin.
Both are perfectly correct.

Previous relevant threads here include:

"play the guitar" or "play guitar"? 



> It works for nearly all instruments yes
> 
> I play *bass*, I play *drums*, I play *guitar*, I play violin (in a....)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yes, if followed by "in a..."
But as a statement by itself (for me) absolutely no way.

"Hey, I play guitar" - fine
"Ok that's good I play violin" - not fine

I don't know what the rule is but in a statement stating you just play an instrument, with violin at least it sounds wrong to me.

Maybe it is a BE thing, or maybe even a ME thing.


----------



## panjandrum

Why would "I play guitar" be OK by itself but "I play violin" wouldn't be?
It clearly marks the speaker as AE, of course, but it seems to be the normal AE usage for all instruments.


----------



## Alxmrphi

panjandrum said:


> Why would "I play guitar" be OK by itself but "I play violin" wouldn't be?
> It clearly marks the speaker as AE, of course, but it seems to be the normal AE usage for all instruments.



I don't know! I really don't, as I said it is probably a ME thing, I'll shut up in this thread now!


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:


> Why would "I play guitar" be OK by itself but "I play violin" wouldn't be?
> It clearly marks the speaker as AE, of course, but it seems to be the normal AE usage for all instruments.



Not really.  "Normal—or the normal—AE usage" for many instruments may be either with or without the article, but some instruments do seem to take it most of the time.  I'll go through a quick mental list, starting with the instruments I've played, and then any others that seem best one way or the other...


The clarinet, but...
bass clarinet and contra-bass clarinet sound better without the article!  Don't ask me why.  I don't know.  Contra-bass clarinet players have their preferences.

The bagpipes

Bassoon

The trombone


Drums
Percussion

Most stringed instruments are AC/DC...just as comfortable with and without "the".


Here is a less musical parallel construction:

I hate washing dishes.

Would a BE speaker always say, "I hate washing the dishes"?


----------



## AngelEyes

Alex,

I don't mean to seem like I'm attacking you, but I'm surprised you find it odd to say:

I play guitar.
I play violin.
I play piano.


Ask a student what instrument he's learning in high school and, in AE, he's likely to say: "I'm learning saxophone."

Ask him what he plays in the marching band, and he'll probably say, "I play trumpet."

All extremely common in the Midwest. 

By the way, what's ME?


*AngelEyes*


----------



## cuchuflete

> By the way, what's ME?


 Murphy English


----------



## panjandrum

cuchuflete said:


> Not really. "Normal—or the normal—AE usage" for many instruments may be either with or without the article, but some instruments do seem to take it most of the time. [...]


Curious.  I don't suppose I'd have noticed AE-speakers using the article, only the article-less versions.





> I hate washing dishes.
> Would a BE speaker always say, "I hate washing the dishes"?


Either would be OK, though I think the second would be more natural.

(I thought ME was Mars English.)


----------



## Alxmrphi

It actually was just the pronoun "me" - but I'm glad you two have used your creativity skills to turn it into something relavent! Congrats!



> Would a BE speaker always say, "I hate washing the dishes"?



We normally say "doing the dishes" - "Alex go do the dishes", etc, though if I had to chose a more common one with "washing", I'd say with the article.



> I don't mean to seem like I'm attacking you, but I'm surprised you find it odd to say:
> 
> I play guitar. - I have no problem with this as I personally "do play guitar"
> I play violin. - This I don't find "odd" - just weirdly incorrect
> I play piano. - This sounds ok and acceptable to me, though I'd prefer "the"





> Ask a student what instrument he's learning in high school and, in AE, he's likely to say: "I'm learning saxophone."



Possibly! I'm from England and I think there is an AE/BE difference in preference, I'm just so "used" to my preference I tend to assume everyone else is wrong.

So much for me shutting up


----------



## cuchuflete

Results *1* - *10* of about *1,410* for * "play the bass clarinet"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *4,660* for * "play bass clarinet"*.
-------------
The above results were produced with no domain limitations.  Below are the .UK results:

Results *1* - *6* of *6* for * "play bass clarinet" site:.UK*.  

Your search - * "play the bass clarinet" site:.UK* - did not match any documents.  

My deduction from all those data— There are few people in the U.K. writing about
their experiences playing that marvelous instrument.  

On a mistaken hunch I tried the E-flat version...


Your search - * "play the alto clarinet" site:.UK* - did not match any documents.  

Your search - * "play the contrabass clarinet" site:.UK* - did not match any documents.  

Your search - * "play the contra-bass clarinet" site:.UK* - did not match any documents.


In desperation....

Results *1* - *10* of about *2,660* for * "play the trombone" site:.UK*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *19,600* for * "play trombone" site:.UK*.

and with no domain limitations...and deducting the .UK results....
Results *1* - *10* of about *36,600* for * "play trombone" *.
Results *1* - *10* of about *49,240* for * "play the trombone" *.

Conclusions:  Ralph Vaughan Williams and Gustav Holst would be proud of the brass band tradition in the U.K.  
Trombone players in the U.K., all speak AE.


----------



## Mlle Smith

Alex_Murphy said:


> 1000% disagree, as Thomas said "playing *the *violin"
> Someone who said "He loves playing violin" I would look at quite odd, as probably it's an odd dialect from another part of the UK that I am not used to (like people who say 'two pair') etc.



Yes, it might be...when I mentioned the assumptions I would have if someone spoke this way, one of them was that they were probably from an aristocratic family (yes, I would assume certain things if someone used a certain syntax!)...of course this is determined by the ENTIRE manner in which they speak, but I suppose that goes without saying.  

I tend to appreciate when Americans in particular use "older English"...I LOVE to say "thrice", although I've NEVER heard another American (or a Canadian, for that matter...not that I've met many) use the word "thrice".  

People tend to think you're snobby in the US if you speak in this manner...or pretentious.  I tend to think the person is simply educated and I just LOVE it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I see google is now the new omnipotent power here at WRF, I am wondering why Holst and Williams would be proud the trombone players speak AE, as I remember reading they were all pretty big English patriots.

Let me ask you all if you think any of these are ok:

* I play Harp
* I play Flute
* I play Horn
* I play Organ
* I play Lute
* I play Oboe

? I know some people will probably pedantically agree just for the fun of it, but the rest of you, would you honestly say any of them?


----------



## panjandrum

I wouldn't say any of them.
And that's not just because I can't play any of them - they sound strange without *the* because I don't speak AE.


----------



## Alxmrphi

panjandrum said:


> I wouldn't say any of them.
> And that's not just because I can't play any of them - they sound strange without *the* because I don't speak AE.



Exactly!


----------



## cuchuflete

Alex_Murphy said:


> I see google is now the new omnipotent power here at WRF, I am wondering why Holst and Williams would be proud the trombone players speak AE, as I remember reading they were all pretty big English patriots.  You've missed the point.  They both composed standards for brass bands, as well as works arranged for other ensembles.  It's a trombone against woodwind quip.  Go shave reeds for a while and it will be clear.
> 
> Let me ask you all if you think any of these are ok:
> 
> * I play Harp
> * I play Flute
> * I play Horn
> * I play Organ
> * I play Lute
> * I play Oboe
> 
> Depends, as do so many things, on context.  I might say, "I play [flute, horn, baritone, cornet...] in the marching band.  Otherwise, I would use the article "the" for each of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I know some people will probably pedantically agree just for the fun of it, but the rest of you, would you honestly say any of them?


 Some people will phrase questions pedantically to try to embarrass or intimidate the respondents into blowing sour notes.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh I've got to say I've never laughed so hard at an undeserved joke, "blowing sour notes" hahahaaha~!!



> Depends, as do so many things, on context. I might say, "I play [flute, horn, baritone, cornet...] in the marching band. Otherwise, I would use the article "the" for each of them.


I totally agree with this, I think it's ok to omit "the" when you say "for/in a/in the/..." etc, just as a single statement of fact I don't think it's right.
My god could we finally be on the same page about something??! ( honestly no sarcasm here)


----------



## hamlet

What's the correct form? with or without "the"


----------



## Orange Blossom

Alex_Murphy said:


> I
> Let me ask you all if you think any of these are ok:
> 
> * I play Harp
> * I play Flute
> * I play Horn
> * I play Organ
> * I play Lute
> * I play Oboe



I would say any of these provided I was* skilled at the instrument.

*My mother played organ.
Paul O'Dette plays lute.
Martha Burwell plays harp.

That said, I _would never_ say "playing violin" or any other instrument.  With the -ing added, you must have the article.

Orange Blossom


----------



## LV4-26

_Play *a* guitar_ is certainly not the most standard option but when I first read it here, I realized it had a familiar ring to it. I now know why.

 Here's a real-life example where you can hear all 3 of them, i.e. the / ø / a
It's from _the Beatles Live at the BBC_.



> "I'm Ringo and I play the drums" "I'm Paul and I play a bass" "I'm George and I play the guitar" "I'm John and I, too, play a guitar. Sometimes, I play the fool!"


Two more with ø


> John : No, I play harp on this song! I play harmonica on 'Love Me Do'!"


----------



## cuchuflete

hamlet said:


> What's the correct form? with or without "the"



I don't believe that there is a single "correct" form.  This thread makes clear that there are
differences in broad patterns between AE and BE, lots of exceptions based on context, and
personal stylistic preferences.  If a grammarian were to attempt a 'rule' for this, it would be
wise to consider it for what it may be worth, and then be guided by your ear and by context.

_I play bass clarinet and contrabass clarinet, the B-flat variety that looks like a large chunk of 
plumbing, but I don't know how to play the marimba.

_In the sentence above, I used both forms, with and without the article.  I am comfortable that
I have violated no grammatical rule worth knowing about.  I could just as well reverse things,
saying 'the bass clarinet' and 'don't know how to play marimba', and I think the sentence would
still be as correct as the other form.


----------



## MadelineLynn

Hi!
I've been reading all your replies to this question. I have been confused about this myself.
Some of you guessed that "to play guitar" is only used in American English. But I keep thinking about the song by Radiohead (a British band), "Anyone can play guitar".  I know you shouldn't look for perfect grammar in song lyrics but still, it seems to me like it should be an acceptable expression?


----------



## mariposita

MadelineLynn said:


> It seems to me like it should be an acceptable expression?


 
Yes, it  is acceptable and perfectly grammatical in American English (I won't speak for any other dialects). If you do a search for "how to play the guitar" and "how to play guitar," you will find over twice as many hits for the latter. It's a very common usage.


----------



## cuchuflete

I wonder if this is a grammar question or simply a matter of stylistic preference and habit.


----------



## river

Milton Preves, former principal violist of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, always said, “I play the fiddle.”  He would not have been caught dead saying "I play fiddle."  Incidently, "I play piano" means "I play softly."

Back when I studied music at Loyola U., I never heard anyone refer to his instrument without the article.


----------



## JamesM

river said:


> Back when I studied music at Loyola U., I never heard anyone refer to his instrument without the article.


 
You mean, like this:

http://www.saya.com/profile.htm
She showed great musical ability at an early age, learning to *play piano* by ear when she was only five. In high school, Saya first began playing jazz piano. Her passion for jazz brought her to New Orleans in 1992, where she received a music scholarship from *Loyola University*. 

http://www.rassonbetyonan.com/studentspotlight.html
(student at Loyola University)
I hope to break some ground. While learning to play piano, I don’t remember looking up to any Assyrian musician but Rabi Rasson.


I think it's a matter of personal preference. Some people consider it unacceptable; others do not. The level of musicianship, the type of musical background,or even the school attended does not determine which way it will be spoken or written, in my opinion.


----------



## cuchuflete

To each his own.  Grammar and style vary with performers.

Here's an excerpt from an interview with Stanley Drucker, who has been Principal Clarinet with the New York Philharmonic for many decades.  He uses the article at times and omits it at others.

         "In addition to other prominent people, Rudolf Serkin was teaching the piano. In the woodwinds they had Marcel Tabuteau, the great French oboist, William Kinkaid teaching flute, and so forth," say Drucker."


----------



## Forero

I am American, and have always lived in Arkansas, just south of the middle of the USA.  I and members of my family have always said "play the piano" though other families say "play piano".  It still sounds peculiar to me without _the_, like a game being played.

I might say "play Beethoven" or "play bass" or "sing bass" but not "play guitar" except for pretending to be a guitar.

Does anyone say "he played a tune on piano" or "I love that riff he plays on guitar"?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

"Play the guitar" is a perfectly common phrase in AE.

"Play guitar" is also heard, although it is not quite as common, and it would more commnly be heard in these contexts:
_In our band, we each play several instruments.  John plays drums and piano, Mark plays guitar and bass, Luke plays trumpet, trombone, and sax, and Matt plays glockenspiel, marimba, and xylophone. _

_In my free time, I like to play rugby, write poetry, play guitar, and swim._


----------



## kcampbell

Hello,
I'm an AE speaker and I play clarinet. Returning to the first question in the thread, I wanted to say that to play 'a' guitar doesn't sound strange to me in the context given. I can't give a grammatical defense for it, but it seems to fit in with a certain style of narrative you hear now and then, as in the following examples. "Jim is a great guy. He can play a guitar, tell a joke and make a good omelette."  And, "He plays a mean guitar", or "He sure plays a mean pinball."   Of course, if you simply want to report that someone learned to play the guitar, 'a' wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Packard

I think, if you are referring to a specific instrument, then "a" is appropriate.

*"He played a guitar at the YMCA the other day.   He also played a flute, a trombone and a nose harp."*

If you are talking of the class of instruments that is the guitar, then the "the" is required.

*"Does he play many instruments?"*

*"Yes, he plays the guitar, the flute, the trombone and the nose harp."*




*Do you play the piano?*

*Yes, I play a Steinway.*


----------



## nichec

Ha! Now I am confused. I play some instruments (don't you dare start laughing now ), and I always say "I play piano", "I play guitar"......etc.

I play *a* guitar--sounds like I play with "a guitar" (to me) 

I play *the* guitar--worse, sounds like I have to play "that guitar"


----------



## cycloneviv

Hmm. I think I say "I play the 'cello", but I think I also say "I play piano".

I'm a bit more likely to say "I'm a 'cellist and I _can_ play the piano, but not as well." Strangely, I would use "the piano" in that sentence.

It's all very confusing!


----------



## Packard

cycloneviv said:


> Hmm. I think I say "I play the 'cello", but I think I also say "I play piano".
> 
> I'm a bit more likely to say "I'm a 'cellist and I _can_ play the piano, but not as well." Strangely, I would use "the piano" in that sentence.
> 
> It's all very confusing!


 

That is because you are referring to the class of instruments that are pianos.

If you were discussing your piano, or a piano at as specific location, then "a piano" or "the piano" (at that location).

"A member of the audience got up to the stage and played a piano."  
"A member of the audience got up to the stage and played the piano."

Both are correct in this instance.  This is not the concept "piano" but an actual instrument.


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello.
I've read this thread with great interest. So far, I've understood that the British speakers normally use the definite article before the name of an instrument.
I was viewing a sample of unit 11 from the course of British English "Straightforward Beginner Student's Book" published by Macmillan Education. On page 96, there is a list of action verbs: type, walk, sing, swim, dance, drive, run and *play guitar*. 
Students are supposed to match the verbs to appropriate pictures, one of which shows a man holding a guitar and playing it. 
I wonder why there isn't an article between 'play' and 'guitar' if the normal phrase is "play the guitar".
If I am asked to name an action in a picture or an action which is being mimed, than I'm supposed to say 'play guitar', and when I'm asked to make a statement then I'm supposed to say: The man in the picture is playing the guitar. He can play the guitar.

If somebody was miming a person sitting in a car and turning the steering wheel, would it be O.K. to say 'drive car' if I wanted to name the action?


----------



## Chasint

wolfbm1 said:


> ...
> If somebody was miming a person sitting in a car and turning the steering wheel, would it be O.K. to say 'drive car' if I wanted to name the action?


Not in real life. I suppose that it is okay for an exercise in a book.


----------



## wolfbm1

There is an additional matching exercise with nouns which collocate with the verbs in the list. The nouns are:
an email, a song, a car, a race, a piano. Now I would have to keep the indefinite article and write the following answer:
write an email, sing a song, drive a car, run a race, play a piano. Or, should it be 'play the piano' this time, because we need the definite article before the name of a musical instrument.
Edit: There is another exercise on page 98 of the sample with the following expressions:
have a shower, talk on the phone, drive, play guitar, type. A student's task is to make sentences in the present continuous while listening to appropriate sounds. This time the correct answer for 'play guitar' is: They are playing guitar. (There is a picture of an event during the Glastonbury Festival on that page.)


----------



## wolfbm1

Biffo said:


> Not in real life. I suppose that it is okay for an exercise in a book.


It could be that I made a wrong conclusion. One can respond to a mime of an action with words 'play guitar' or 'play football' but with different verbs one should say 'drive a car', 'sing a song' or 'run a race'.


----------



## wolfbm1

I've done some additional research about the use of articles. Michael Swan in Practical English Usage on page 64 says that although the definite article is often used with names of musical instruments, it is also "often dropped when talking about jazz or pop, and sometimes when talking about classical music.
This recording was made with Miles Davies *on trumpet*.
She studied *oboe* and *saxophone *at the Royal Academy of Music."

Could it be that when we mean *all* the instruments in particular category we can either use the definite article or drop it?

Edit: 
It looks like it. In the corresponding unit (11), in the workbook for that course (see post #66), on page 49, there are two exercises where the verb 'play' and the noun 'guitar' are used together again. 

In exercise #2, the definite article is dropped (students write questions using the words in brackets):
"2 'I want to be in a rock band.' (you / play guitar)"

(The correct answer is: Can you *play guitar*?)

In exercise #3 on the same page, the definite article is included (students complete the sentences with _can _or _can't_):

"Ana Lucia (4) .................. *play the violin*, but she (5) ................. *play the guitar*."

(The correct answer is: 4 can, 5 can't)


----------



## Bagsensei

Hello, everyone.
a. I played guitar
b. I played the guitar.
Can they be used interchangeably?
I always used "b" but found a chant done by a native speaker says, "I played guitar."
Thanks!


----------



## JustKate

Bagsensei, I've merged your question with an earlier thread on this topic. (Thanks, Andy.) I hope you find it useful.

JustKate
English Only moderator


----------



## Junwei Guo

Alxmrphi said:


> It works for nearly all instruments yes
> 
> I play bass, I play drums, I play guitar, I play violin (in a....)
> 
> Generally, it's best to use "the", if it was just a statement.


What do you mean by "just a statement."?
Both "I play guitar in a band." and "I play the guitar." are statement sentences, aren't they?
Could you elaborate on it?
Thanks!


----------



## Loob

Junwei Guo said:


> What do you mean by "just a statement."?
> Both "I play guitar in a band." and "I play the guitar." are statement sentences, aren't they?
> Could you elaborate on it?
> Thanks!


Junwei Guo, it's been nearly a year since Alxmrphi last visited the forum - you may not get an answer.


----------



## Junwei Guo

Loob said:


> Junwei Guo, it's been nearly a year since Alxmrphi last visited the forum - you may not get an answer.


OK, I see


----------



## patisserie87

[This question has been added to a very extensive thread discussing the same topic.  Please read down from the top.  DonnyB - moderator]
Hello everyone,

Is it correct to say play piano, or play guitar instead of play the piano, play the guitar ? Is there any difference of meaning or circomstances?
Thank you!


----------



## splash_

Seems like it's a matter of a specific dialect as well as personal preferences. Anyway, I found it interesting that in German most of the time you'd say 'Ich spiele Klavier' (I play piano) without an article.
I think that it can have something to do with the idea behind the word. Although in this case it's just a simple direct object of a verb (syntactically), there's something about it...

Like, 'I play football'. I believe you don't usually use article here, since you don't actually do something with the 'football' object (in the material sence). 'Football' here is an activity actually. The same with 'I play solitaire'. But guitar/piano/etc are real objects. So, when you say 'I play [the] guitar', on one hand you refer to an activity (unless 'the guitar' is a name of some song). On the other hand, 'guitar' is a real material object. I guess, that might be the reason why using or dropping 'the' article seems fine.

When describing roles of band members you usually keep in mind what they do (activity), that's why it might be natural to say: 'In my band I play guitar, and Tom plays bass'


----------



## Forero

Yes, "the piano" and "the guitar" are real instruments. Also, playing an instrument is very different from playing (at) a game.

Also consider the difference between speaking English and speaking in English.


----------



## jimreilly

sus4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The below is an excerpt from _Wikipedia_, but the use of the indefinite article before "guitar" confuses me.
> 
> "Whitley learned to *play a guitar* at a very young age, and became involved with a regional television show when he was eight years old."[ref]
> 
> Isn't it supposed to be "the"?  As far as I know, "the" must be placed before the name of an instrument. (Except when you say something like, "I want to buy a new guitar.")
> 
> Also, I've noticed that some people omit "the" and simply say "to play guitar."  Is there any difference between "to play the guitar" and "to play guitar"?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think either is wrong or right, but "the" is certainly more common in my experience.  But I would always says "he plays a mean guitar" (a slangy way of saying he plays very well) but never "he plays the mean guitar".


----------



## Hermione Golightly

This is an excellent example of _idiom_: how it is said. No rhyme or reason, usually.


----------



## splash_

Comparing this stuff to German is really interesting.
For example, the default sentence pattern in German requires an object (or objects [DAT and ACC]) to follow the verb, while verb complements are put in the end. However, in 'Er spielt sehr gut Tennis' (He plays tennis very well) 'tennis' is not considered as a direct object of the verb, but rather as a verb complement. Thus they consider 'play tennis' as one solid idea. I think something similar is happening here with 'play guitar' being one idea rather than separate verb 'play' + 'guitar' as a simple direct object.


----------



## natkretep

In BrE, you generally use the definite article with a musical instrument: Jane plays the violin.

You omit the article when you are talking about someone's role in a band, orchestra or any musical group: Jane plays second violin in the chamber orchestra. Jack plays bass in the church band.

You can also omit the article when it is an object of study: Jane studied violin in the conservatory.

With differences even within English, I think a comparison with German will not take you very far.


----------



## splash_

natkretep said:


> You can also omit the article when it is an object of study: Jane studied violin in the conservatory.


Well, I like comparing languages. I even compare Russian and Japanese though it's hard to imagine more different languages ))

< Comment about German removed. Cagey, moderator >

 I think the idea behind omitting the article is the same in both languages. When you're talking about role it's not just a separate verb anymore, it's an idea of "playing guitar" as a whole action. Like you can't answer to "What does he do in your band?" just "He plays" or "He plays an instrument". Well, you can, but that's not what is expected from you, unless you're Leslie Nielsen )


----------



## Roymalika

natkretep said:


> In BrE, you generally use the definite article with a musical instrument: Jane plays the violin.
> 
> You omit the article when you are talking about someone's role in a band, orchestra or any musical group: Jane plays second violin in the chamber orchestra. Jack plays bass in the church band.
> 
> You can also omit the article when it is an object of study: Jane studied violin in the conservatory.
> 
> With differences even within English, I think a comparison with German will not take you very far.


Hi @natkretep 

_*Playing ___ guitar is not easy.*_

Here I'm making a general statement. I'm not taking about any specific guitar. 

Should I use "the" here or not, please?


----------



## natkretep

Yes, I would. _The_ refers to the instrument (as opposed to the violin or the flute), not a specific guitar.

If the context is a band, then you can omit _the_. You're talking about your role in the group.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

sus4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The below is an excerpt from _Wikipedia_, but the use of the indefinite article before "guitar" confuses me.
> 
> "Whitley learned to *play a guitar* at a very young age, and became involved with a regional television show when he was eight years old."[ref]
> 
> Isn't it supposed to be "the"?  As far as I know, "the" must be placed before the name of an instrument. (Except when you say something like, "I want to buy a new guitar.")
> 
> Also, I've noticed that some people omit "the" and simply say "to play guitar."  Is there any difference between "to play the guitar" and "to play guitar"?
> 
> Thank you.


In my experience both "play the guitar" and "play guitar" are found in American English.  "Play the guitar" is the most common.  But play A guitar...that would only be used if one was referring, oddly enough, to a particular guitar, even though "a" is the indefinite form and "the" is the definite form.  You could say something like, "he learned to play a guitar that he found up in the attic."  But you would not use "play a guitar" to describe the general activity of playing guitar or playing the guitar.


----------

